# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi > [Τελικός Ενισχυτής] Nec a800e

## mikemtb73

Αναζητώ Service manual η και σχηματικο του ανωτέρω ενισχυτη


Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## AKHS

https://www.hifiengine.com/manual_li...ec/a230e.shtml

----------


## mikemtb73

> https://www.hifiengine.com/manual_li...ec/a230e.shtml


Ευχαριστώ Άκη! 
Δεν έχει το μοντέλο μου,  Ίσως βρω κάποιο άλλο σχέδιο με ίδιο στάδιο  εξοδου....

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## east electronics

δεν παιζει  σχεδιο δεν υπαρχει και το συγκεκριμενο μηχανημα και δυσκολο ειναι  αλλα και εχει και καποια εξαρτηματα τα οποια ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να βρεθουν εαν εχουν παθει ζημια  Λιγες οι ελπιδες γενικοτερα

----------


## mikemtb73

> δεν παιζει  σχεδιο δεν υπαρχει και το συγκεκριμενο μηχανημα και δυσκολο ειναι  αλλα και εχει και καποια εξαρτηματα τα οποια ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να βρεθουν εαν εχουν παθει ζημια  Λιγες οι ελπιδες γενικοτερα


Ευχαριστώ φίλε Σάκη!
Μου έχει μείνει Αυτός ο ενισχυτής και είπα να τον φτιάξω.. 
Σχεδόν όλα τα εξαρτήματα του αριστερού σταδίου εξοδου ήταν καμενα. Τα αντικατέστησα όλα ( με αντίστοιχα φυσικα), ρύθμιση ρεύματα ηρεμίας (εμπειρικα ~30mA) όλα καλά. Τον βάζω να παίξει με αντιστάσεις 10ωμ στα rail +- με φορτιο και μικρή ενταση, ολα καλα. Αφαιρω αντιστασεις, βαζω με εύκολο φορτιο όλα καλά. Βάζω δύσκολο φορτίο, μόλις σήκωσα πανω απο 20% ένταση τα πήρα ξανά όλα στο χέρι. (Μεχρι Και το τριμερ του ρεύματος ηρεμιας)
Στον παλμογράφο δεν πρόλαβα να δω κάτι.
Πιστεύω ταλαντωσε το αριστερό κανάλι...?
Δεν έχω ελέγξει/άλλαξει τα μικρά πυκνωτακια που έχει.
Επισεις, δεν βρήκα την διπλή βατικη αντισταση(κεραμική μοιαζει) .22 και ετσι έβαλα 2 απλά τουβλάκια .22/5w 
Φοβάμαι μήπως και αυτό παίζει ένα ρόλο.
Έχεις κάποια συμβουλή να μου δώσεις? Η να μην ασχοληθώ αλλο λες? (Δεν με καιει κιόλας)



Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## east electronics

ττο κυκλωμα αυτο ειναι οριακα υπολογισμενο ( οι γνωστες μαλακιες τςη NEC ) που ειχε σε πολυ μεγαλη εκτιμηση  τα τρανμσιστορ που εβγαζε και αποδειχτηκε οτι εκανε λαθος ....Δυστυχως δεν εχει καμμια ελπιδα 
Ακομα και ενα μπορεσεις να βρεις σωστα τρανσιστορ να βαλεις πανω εχει νομιζω η σε δυο η σε τρια σημεια διοδους τυπου STV ( 2-3 διοδους μεσα στο ιδιο περιβλημα και μαλιστα  με συγκεκριμενα χαρακτηριστικα )  οι οποιες δεν θα βρεθουν ποτε και πουθενα με ακριβως τα ιδια χαρακτηριστικα |

Η σταθεροτητα του κυκλωματος ειναι αμμεσα εξαρτημενη απο αυτες 
Σε ολη μου την καριερα εχω καταφερει να φιαξω μονο εναν απο αυτους  γιατι ειχα στα χερια μου αιμοδοτη ενισχυτη που ειχε μεσα τα εξαρτηματα που χρειαστηκα ...
Τελος η ταση τροφοδοσιας ειναι παρα πολυ μεγαλη για να βαλεις μεσα καποιον αλλο τελικο ενισχυτη  που να δουλεψει στην ιδια θεση  Για αυτο και αλλωστε το μηχανημα αυτο την κανει συγκριτικα ευκολα και οταν την κανει  δεν αφηνει τιποτα πισω του

παζαρι μην τυχον βρεις αιμοδοτη 
κατα τα αλλα  μπλε και στη θαλασσα η σκαλοπατι για το παταρι η προσαναμα στο τζακι 
Δυστυχως ....

----------


## mikemtb73

Ακριβώς. Έχει μέσα 1 stv diode που την μέτρησα και έβγαζε πάνω πανω απο 1 volt αρα έχει μέσα 2 η 3 διόδους!!
https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/pioneer-sa-...anner=1&_rdt=1
Αυτή είναι... 
Βιδωμενη Πάνω στο ψυγείο. 
Αυτή όμως δεν ειναι που εμπλέκεται στην θερμοκρασιακή σταθεροτητα ? (Δεν έχω τέτοιο θεμα)
Δεν έχει να κάνει με a.c.  ...
(Δεν θα την αγόραζα με τέτοια τιμή, το λινκ είναι παραδειγμα)
Αν δεν καταφέρω να κάνω κάτι, πάει για ανταλλακτικά...
Δε θα στεναχωρηθω 
Ευχαριστώ για την εκτενή απάντηση!!

:edit: το "δύσκολο" φορτίο που ανέφερα στο προηγούμενο ποστ, είναι 10 αντιστάσεις τουβλάκια 10 watt 39ωμ παραλληλα. Το χρησιμοποιώ συχνά σαν τεχνητό φορτιο..

----------


## mikemtb73

Update.
Καθώς το ένα κανάλι είναι καλό και σίγουρα μπορεί να γίνει εθελοντής αιμοδότης, αγαπητέ Σάκη αν τον θέλεις δικός σου





> δεν παιζει  σχεδιο




Κλασσικά: Tapatalk

----------


## east electronics

ευχαριστω αλλα  οχι  κοιταω πραγματα που εχω  να δουλευουν  σωστα

----------

mikemtb73 (03-11-21)

----------

